# Count me out= tou fora?



## sambistapt

Olà amigos!

A-Let's go to the Joe's party tomorrow?
B-* Count me out*!

Seria o mesmo que dizer informalmente: Tou fora?

Valeu,

Sam


----------



## Johannes

Count me out: don't count on me; tou fora


----------



## Janeca

Ou, em Portugal: «*Não contem comigo*.»


----------



## GOODVIEW

Usa-se muito também a expressão:

_Inclua-me fora dessa!_


----------



## Casquilho

"inclua-me fora dessa", Goodview? Ninguém em linguagem coloquial no Brasil usa o pronome assim, dizemos "me inclua fora dessa", por mais que a gramática culta proíba a próclise no início da oração. A correção nesse caso soa quase como se a pessoa estivesse fazendo piada, tipo "oh, caiamos fora", "issah, podeis crer", "estou a ir-me nessa"... vc vai confundir a cabeça dos nossos amigos estrangeiros!


----------



## Denis555

Janeca said:


> Ou, em Portugal: «*Não contem comigo*.»


Também no Brasil.


----------



## Audie

Casquilho said:


> "inclua-me fora dessa", Goodview? Ninguém em linguagem coloquial no Brasil usa o pronome assim, dizemos "me inclua fora dessa", por mais que a gramática culta proíba a próclise no início da oração. A correção nesse caso soa quase como se a pessoa estivesse fazendo piada, tipo "oh, caiamos fora", "issah, podeis crer", "estou a ir-me nessa"... vc vai confundir a cabeça dos nossos amigos estrangeiros!


Eu uso. E já ouvi muita gente usar essa ênclise, inclusive na televisão, porque o sentido da frase é mesmo o cômico (um oxímoro cômico, talvez?).


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Eu uso. E já ouvi muita gente usar essa ênclise, inclusive na televisão, porque o sentido da frase é mesmo o cômico (um oxímoro cômico, talvez?).



Casquilho, como a Audie muito bem explicou com a erudição que lhe é peculiar D), usa-se as duas construções. É verdade que se usa mais com a próclise, por ser uma forma mais popular de se falar, mas tem muita gente que acha mais engraçado usar a variante formal.


----------



## Istriano

Dir-lhe-ia que tem razão.


----------



## olivinha

_Inclua-me fora? Me inclua fora?_ Incluir fora? Realmente é expressão de uso comum no Brasil? With all due respect, que horror! 

_Exclua-me dessa _(ou variantes sem a énclise), melhor não?


----------



## Vanda

E já tá ficando velhinha, Olie. Me parece que foi um bordão da TV, acho que do Patropi. Exato, foi ele mesmo, o Orival Pessini, no quadro que fazia na escola do professor Raimundo. 

Por falar na gramaticalidade da frase, aqui vai um artigo. Mas, falando sério, não tem graça nenhuma do jeito que a gramática manda!


----------



## Casquilho

Como a Vanda bem explicou (não sabia que o Patropi a havia cunhado, mas é bem a cara dele), Olivinha, a idéia é mesmo fazer piada, todo mundo sabe que está errado. Misturar a incongruência de "incluir fora" com o apuro gramatical da ênclise aumenta ainda mais a comicidade.


----------



## mglenadel

Originalmente, a expressão usada era "incluir nessa", como em "Por favor, Belinha, me inclua nessa boca-livre!". Eventualmente, como toda a forma giriática (ai!), ela foi invertida: "inclua-me _fora_ desta!", ou seja, é _programa de índio_ e eu não quero ir. E tenho que confessar, "Me inclua fora dessa" é sen-sa-cio-nal!.


----------



## olivinha

Casquilho said:


> Como a Vanda bem explicou (não sabia que o Patropi a havia cunhado, mas é bem a cara dele), Olivinha, a idéia é mesmo fazer piada, todo mundo sabe que está errado. Misturar a incongruência de "incluir fora" com o apuro gramatical da ênclise aumenta ainda mais a comicidade.


Ok, entendo, mas então como tradução da expressão _count me out _só mesmo para um contexto bem informal, descontraído ou brincalhão, certo?


----------



## GamblingCamel

FYI in English:http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/include_me_out


----------



## Casquilho

Não sabia desse Samuel Goldwyn. "Me inclua fora dessa" é o tipo de coisa que Odorico Paraguaçu diria. 
Olivinha, se for pra dizer corretamente, um brasileiro diria "não conte comigo". Ninguém deste lado do Atlântico jamais diria "exclua-me dessa", a menos que fosse um lunático pedante hiper-urbanista!


----------



## Vanda

Casquilho, a Olie é carioquíssima desterrada.  Sabe dos usos da terrinha, mas desconhece as novidades que nosso povo inventa, apesar de esse bordão ter sido criado  há algum tempinho pra nós.


----------



## olivinha

Casquilho said:


> Não sabia desse Samuel Goldwyn. "Me inclua fora dessa" é o tipo de coisa que Odorico Paraguaçu diria.
> Olivinha, se for pra dizer corretamente, um brasileiro diria "não conte comigo". Ninguém deste lado do Atlântico jamais diria "exclua-me dessa", a menos que fosse um lunático pedante hiper-urbanista!


Mas eu disse:





> _Exclua-me dessa _(ou *variantes sem a énclise*), melhor não?


Seria eu lunática pedante hiper-urbanista só por preferir o verbo excluir? 


Vanda said:


> Casquilho, a Olie é carioquíssima desterrada.  Sabe dos usos da terrinha, mas desconhece as novidades que nosso povo inventa, apesar de esse bordão ter sido criado há algum tempinho pra nós.


Thank you very much!


----------



## amax

Gente, "inclua-me fora dessa" existe, mas é uma piada.
(Até porque não existe "incluir fora" na norma culta!)
 A expressão usada assim mesmo, com ênclise.
E não é *muito* usada como disse o Goodview.
Acho que temos que ter cuidado quando citarmos expressões desse tipo
e explicar muito bem explicadinho o contexto em que são usadas e sua origem,
senão confundimos a cabeça dos irmãos estrangeiros, e acabamos atrapalhando em vez de ajudar.


----------



## Vanda

Concordo, não, Amax. Eu mesma a uso constantemente e ouço o pessoal de todas as idades dizer o tempo todo.


----------



## Casquilho

olivinha said:


> Seria eu lunática pedante hiper-urbanista só por preferir o verbo excluir?



Veja bem, Olivinha. Em 1o lugar, não sei de onde tiraram que "inclua-me fora dessa", com ou sem ênclise, tá ficando obsoleta, eu ouço cotidianamente sendo dita pelas mesmas pessoas que usam "noob" e "trollar".

Segundamente, "inclua-me fora dessa" está tão difundida, é tão conhecida, tão popular, que a ninguém ocorreria naturalmente, espontaneamente, dizer "exclua-me dessa"; quem o dissesse só poderia estar fazendo uma correção e negação premeditada de uma expressão que corre na boca do povo. E seria logo considerado artificial, pedante ou, pelo menos, sem senso de humor. Não estou dizendo que foi essa a sua intenção! Estou dizendo como soaria um "exclua-me dessa" no nosso contexto.


----------

